# Splayed leg??? 1 1/2 old cockerel



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

I have a brown leghorn cockerel 1 1/2 months old that I just noticed today is walking with its right leg bent outward. It doesn't limp just walks and looks like it should be painful but doesn't appear to be causing any pain just looks very awkward. This just happened out of the blue and I don't know what caused it or what I can do to hopefully correct the problem. I have down some research and it might be a case of splayed leg? Please any help on what I should do?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

